# Problems using Bluetooth headset for Mac audio



## lawyervon (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a MBP and a Jawbone Bluetooth headset, running Leopard.

I've paired the headset to the Mac for the purposes of listening to audio only.

Interestingly, I can't listen to audio from YouTube when the Jawbone BT headset is activated as the output source.  I can listen to other audio sources, including XM Radio online and others.  It seems to work just fine with other Web sources, but YouTube consistently just stops playing when I switch the Jawbone.

I've tried in both Firefox and Safari with the same result, and so far, it seems specific only to YouTube.

Any ideas?


----------



## naldo (Nov 16, 2007)

I am having the same issue. If anyone has a fix, It would be highly appreciated. I've read things about Adjusting MIDI settings, and deleting and reinstalling flash, but neither have worked for me.

Also for me, all flash videos will stop as soon as I set my headset as the audio output device. Itunes works fine with it, but I get no audio and/or no playback from anything flash related.


----------



## swordsaint (Jan 4, 2008)

i have a macbook and i'm on the same boat. the moment i set my output audio to use my bluetooth headset, it stops any flash video i watch. flash with play for 2 seconds and it pauses. if i set it back to my regular output speakers, it resumes with no problem.

here's what i've done to attempt to solve the problem ....
i downloaded the uninstaller and installer for flash 9 and even 7
uninstalled and reinstalled each version ...
i manually removed the files and reinstalled each.
i ran diskdoctor and fixed permissions ...
i re-paired my bluetooth device with my machine 

ok nothing works.... there has to be someone out there that understands the problem here and knows the solution. ironically, there's nothing on the net that helps. if there's a guru out there, i and everyone else out there would greatly appreciate it. 

please help.


----------



## swordsaint (Jan 13, 2008)

help anyone?


----------



## woodkid (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok I had this problem for a while too. I found a solution that works for me - but I use stereo bluetooth headsets, but I think it's gonna work out the same. I haven't bought Leopard yet - I think it may be better in Leopard with the new Bluetooth profile it supports - but IMO Apple blows for not supporting better audio bluetooth. I mean really, no audio bluetooth on the ipod???? I really want to like apple - and I like a lot of stuff thye've done - but they're lack of support for BT - when they're supposed to be cutting edge with they're ipods - makes we want to tell Jobs pull his head out of his A$$. Oh well I'm done raving. Here's your solution:

go here: http://blog.david.connolly.name/2007/06/stereo-bluetooth-profile-a2dp-on-mac-os.html 

go about 3/4 way down and follow these instructions - it works - I'm listening to pandora  /youtube right now on my iTech r.35 bt headphones:

asae said...

    iMac007, no need to use Jack anymore,let me help resummarize the latest how-to. Don't include the numbers (1.,2. ..) in the command you type on terminal, its just to show the orders of the command you need in the terminal.

    First, 2 files needed,

    a. a2dpcastAudioDevice.tgz: http://www.coolatoola.com/a2dpcastAudioDevice.tgz

    b. the updated a2dpcast: http://www.coolatoola.com/a2dpcast-0.3.zip

    Then run terminal from Application/Utilities/terminal and install the kernel extension for the audio device (replace DOWNLOAD_DIR with the path to where your browser downloads stuff to) - you need your admin password to do sudo:

    1. cd /
    2. sudo tar xfzp DOWNLOAD_DIR/a2dpcastAudioDevice.tgz --same-owner
    3. sudo kextload /System/Library/Extensions/AudioReflectorDriver.kext


    Copy a2dpcast to /usr/local/bin (replace A2DPEXTRACTDIR with the path to where your extracted the downloaded a2dpcast-0.3.zip) - you need your admin password to do sudo:

    1. sudo cp A2DPEXTRACTDIR/a2dpcast-0.3/a2dpcast /usr/local/bin

    Run a2dpcast with your Bluetooth address

    1. /usr/local/bin/a2dpcast aa-bb-cc-dd-ee-ff 27

    Keep a2dpcast running, leave the terminal open, then run whatever program that you want, the sound will be streamed automatically to your headset. Again, do not close the terminal until you have enough enjoying your bluetooth headset 

    Hope this helps.


----------



## annsmac (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for volunteering a solution, but you must be kidding. I can't follow and do all that. And I think I'm a fairly savy computer user. 

Ann


----------



## chaitat (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey... it works!

I have just tried with my SONY Wireless Stereo Headset DR-BT22 with MacOSX 10.5.  Although I got this warning:

-----------------------------------------------------
open : stream channnel
2008-10-20 00:02:16.349 a2dpcast[785:10b] *** _NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x23e6f0 of class NSCFData autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
Stack: (0x96362adf 0x9626f1f2 0x962838c5 0x962834a1 0xc5038 0xa476 0xa917 0x8ac1 0x7f02 0x7e29)
open_stream : ok
start_stream : ok
mtu = 672

frm_len = 59
43410 bytes/sec, hdr.sampling_frequency is 2
Transmitting A2DP, press RETURN to stop.
-----------------------------------------------------
But it works!


----------

